# Pumpkin Guy (wire & latex)



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

If you want to use up lots of latex on one prop, this is it. LOL This was one of those projects that I started by making a wire frame. As I worked on him it got bigger and bigger. It's finished size is approx. 2 1/2 foot high by 1 1/2 foot wide. I have green LED's for the eyes and a glow stick dropped down inside his mouth for added light at night. I actually remembered to make a latex trap door in the back of him so I'll be able to hide the battery and have easy access when it needs to be changed. 
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Pumpkin Guy/?start=0

This is the link to a blog I did on the pumpkin guy as I worked on him. Since it's a blog site you'll have to read it from the bottom of the page and work your way up. Well it was my first how to and you learn from your mistakes. 
http://pumpkinguy.blogspot.com/


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your Pumpkin Guy is fantastic! Great job on the facial expression. I really admire the ability to make such original props.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, the pumpkin guy looks pretty cool. I'm a little scared of taking the plunge into working with latex. It's awfully expensive for me to be making mistakes with.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I think this one is my favorite of all your latex and wire creations Black Cat!

Zombie, If you want to try your hand at a latex prop without spending a bunch on a gallon of it, give me the word and I'll send you a pint to experiment with. I'll tell you right now though, it's highly addictive stuff...you'll be hooked in no time. Just ask Black Cat!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Maybe over the winter when I'm pretty much frozen out of my workshed. That would be a cool wintertime project to mess around with.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The Pumpkin Guy is indeed a classic. This year he'll be hanging above the haunted Pumpkin patch to greet the arriving TOTers. It's cool having him hang over the prop table all year also. Vlad


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone, I did enjoy building Pumpkin Guy. 

Zombie don't be afraid to jump in with making latex props. It truly is addictive and fun to work with. The fumes can get to be a bit much at times but ventilation is the key.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Pumpkin Guy is awesome, he would be a great addition to anyone's Halloween Haunt


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you SuFiKitten.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE Pumpkin Guy! Now I wanna try my hand at latex....

Deanna


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Go for it Ghostess, It really is fun. I can't say that I always get the proportions right and all and I definately am no artist when it comes to hand painting faces but just the enjoyment to know that I made something from scratch is enough for me. If you want something simple to try check out the picture. It's a basic wire frame and cotton and latex added.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/spider/


----------

